# كرســـــــي مجانا!!!!!.....!!!!!! هـــــام لمصلحتك انــــت(ي) !!!!....!!!!!



## therarocky (26 مارس 2009)

*وصلتني يا أخوان قبل قيليل هذه الرسالة
على بريدي الالكتروني 
اتمنى ان يكون هناك منكم من يستطيع ان يساعد
------------------------------------






الرجاء إرسال​

الرسالة الالكترونية لجميع من تعرفهم​








!! كرسي مجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاناً

















لمن يعرف أي معاق ومحتاج ​


كراسي كهربائية مجاناً للمعوقين للاستفسار ​








الاتصال على 0502997239 - 0555753312





انشرها محتسبا ​




.




.




.




والدال عن الخير كـــــفاعله 





رجاءا لا تدع هذه الرسالة تقف عندك انشرها لكل من تعرف ​
*


----------



## مهندسة صغيروونة (24 أبريل 2009)

::::::جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز:::::


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 مايو 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله الف خير


----------



## mohamedgad (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وزادك من علمة ونعيمة


----------

